# Who is the weakest army.



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

so as the title sugguest who do all of you think is the weakest army.

l voted for Black Templars even though l have them.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Who's army is the weakest?
My mate Scott's...

HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL someone voted Dark Eldar and Black Templars xD


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I vote IG because Im a troll and I feel like Ive seen this same thread too many times. Seriously though its probly necrons at the moment.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> LOL someone voted Dark Eldar and Black Templars xD


 lol someone voted nind's o wait. 



Evil beaver2 said:


> I vote IG because Im a troll and I feel like Ive seen this same thread too many times. Seriously though its probly necrons at the moment.


l too have seen many thread on "who is the best" but not so many on the weakest. The last one l saw was last year when BA came out.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Tau, although Necron are close behind. 

Tau just have no ability to hold up in close combat, and there are too many armies that are great at bringing the fight to you. It wouldn't be an issue if they were the best at shooting, but they're not. The IG is. They have a glaring weakness and no great advantage to make up for it.

Necron have a lot of nice tricks, and can hold their own...as long as they don't get phased out. Phase out is what's really hurting them right now, but monoliths keep them from being the worst.

That said, no army is so bad that they're unplayable. Any army can work if you know how to use them right.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Tau, although Necron are close behind.


Tau competitive Battlesuit spam is beyond frightening.

Necrons, on the other hand...are terrible in all forms.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> Tau competitive Battlesuit spam is beyond frightening.
> 
> Necrons, on the other hand...are terrible in all forms.


well necrons have won some torny's here in aus.
http://www.rankingshq.com/public/tournamentprofile.aspx?TournamentId=2003

tau have as well but not as much as Nec's

the only army yet to win one is Gary Knights but that's to do with them being new.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Still waiting for the "the one opposite me" option.

Necrons. They got seriously humped with the 5th edition rules. Although it all comes down to the player. Hence my original statement.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Of course Necrons is the highest.

You just wait till matt ward makes us uber-Rapecrons!

ANd rapes our fluff at the same time...

Tau. THeres not an enemy I have an easier time swatting than Tau.


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

I vote DA because they are basically standard marines without as many options.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Demons. Something is terribly wrong when my Crisis suits have managed to fend and kill off groups of demonettes in close combat.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Of course Necrons is the highest.
> 
> You just wait till matt ward makes us uber-Rapecrons!
> 
> ANd rapes our fluff at the same time...


Whats that BA and Necrons are allies? :laugh:


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Sorry guys, nobody got it worse than the stunties-who-shall-not-be-named...

That said, i'm going to vote for chaos marines. They have one competetive build, a lot of sub-par units...


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have to go nids...they have a great variety and lots of options but with little to no invul saves even on most MC, average save on troops a 5+ and little power weapons I feel we're lacking the power behind our hits. Not saying they are a bad army they can can always pull out a victory if played right but watching squads of power weapon termies wade through my army every time gets a little old.


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

Cowlicker16 said:


> I have to go nids...they have a great variety and lots of options but with little to no invul saves even on most MC, average save on troops a 5+ and little power weapons I feel we're lacking the power behind our hits. Not saying they are a bad army they can can always pull out a victory if played right but watching squads of power weapon termies wade through my army every time gets a little old.


1. tyranids are a horde army, get used to them dying

2. Only space marines and to a very small extent eldar have power weapons

3. The only marine lists that have enough power weapons to really threaten you with them are tailored lists

4.Who cares, you got 9 wounds left :grin:




I voted witch hunters because they lack good core units. Excorsist is nice and so is saint however I find their other units (most notably overpriced seraphim and sisters of battle squad) to be strongly lacking for the points you pay for them and can really only compared to guard, who cost way less points. I think it is because of this I have heard of VERY few all witch hunter armies that are actually competitive and play in tourneys.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Necrons. Without compare.

Yes, i know they can still be used to great effect and yes, I know it's all about the player, but I can seriously not think of any army I have an easier time assraping into oblivion, no matter what i play. Seriously, my Daemons are consistently curbstomping them whenever they get the chance.

Poor necrons. They really should lose that stupid phase out rule. And their units should probably be stubborn too. Way too easy to just sweep them off the board.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Necrons is the obvious choice. 


Tau and Chaos suffer from mono-builds, but are way and above necrons. 

The WH and Tau votes are more to do with the opponent not knowing the builds and/or poor generalship than the army. 


A proper poll would be the weakest 5th Codex.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

There is no such thing as a weak army (amd conversly an over-powerded army). The ability and competitiveness of an army is determined by the player using it and alot of luck. People say Tau and Necrons are weak, well they are not because I regualry use them to beat Space Wolves, Blood Angels, Grey Knights, Imperial Guard - all the supposedly over-powered armys. There is no such things as a weak army, only a weak player.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Tau, although Necron are close behind.
> 
> Tau just have no ability to hold up in close combat, and there are too many armies that are great at bringing the fight to you. It wouldn't be an issue if they were the best at shooting, but they're not. The IG is. They have a glaring weakness and no great advantage to make up for it.
> 
> ...


Tau are amazing, but only against certain armies. Ta uare propably the only army to have an almost guaranteed win against IG parking lot/meltaspam lists, and Eldar, Orks and Tyranids don't even have the slightest chance against a Tau mech/suit spam list.

The thing that makes Tau "shit" is that them losing against Marines is an almost foregone conclusion, which is 90% of our opponents. To beat Marines you have to specifically build for it to such an extent that all you get is a 50% improved chance, and your list WILL NOW LOSE AGAINST ANYTHING ELSE.

Summary: We're too OP against Eldar, DE, Orks, Tyranids and IG and way too weak against Marines, ESPECIALLY Blood Angels.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Tau are propably the only army to have an almost guaranteed win against IG parking lot/meltaspam lists





MetalHandkerchief said:


> Summary: We're too OP against ... IG


I want what you're smoking.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I was looking for the "None" option
You can have the worst army in the world agiasn tthe besat army and with tactics and luck you can win. It's not what you got...it's how you use it


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Tau are amazing, but only against certain armies. Ta uare propably the only army to have an almost guaranteed win against IG parking lot/meltaspam lists, and Eldar, Orks and Tyranids don't even have the slightest chance against a Tau mech/suit spam list.
> 
> The thing that makes Tau "shit" is that them losing against Marines is an almost foregone conclusion, which is 90% of our opponents. To beat Marines you have to specifically build for it to such an extent that all you get is a 50% improved chance, and your list WILL NOW LOSE AGAINST ANYTHING ELSE.
> 
> Summary: We're too OP against Eldar, DE, Orks, Tyranids and IG and way too weak against Marines, ESPECIALLY Blood Angels.


Not just marines, anything with a good armor save such as necrons. I would say necrons especially cause they get 3+ saves and the toughness of marines with the WWBB that makes them especially annoying. I do agree that tau are way too "I will always beat this army and always lose against this one."


----------

